# Turbocharging a 200SX SE-R



## flipper69 (Jul 21, 2002)

I saw a turbocharger on ebay and it is from a 85 200SX and I was wondering will it fit on a 96 200SX SE-R? If so, what modifications would be needed. 


Jamie

96 200SX SE-R


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

does it come with the amnifold? cause i think the 85 200sxs were 6 cylivder cars. im not completely sure but technicall the turbo itself can fit on any car.


----------



## flipper69 (Jul 21, 2002)

No it does not come with a manifold. here is the link if you want to take a lokk at it. http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...&ed=0&t=0&indexurl=0&item=1845060533&r=0&rd=1


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

that would definately fit if u machined a manifold for it


----------



## flipper69 (Jul 21, 2002)

How can I get a manifold machined for it? Will any auto shop do it?


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2002)

Which is it a t25, t3 or a t4 the add list all three??? You better watch out buying something like that, if there is shaft end play the cartridge may be worn out and if you have not built a turbo before it might get expensive. Especially with studs broken off in the exhaust housing. It also looks internally wastegated without the wastegate. That can also get expensive.


----------

